# IBM M1015 card not recognized by 8.2-STABLE



## wszczep (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I've just installed IBM M1015 SAS HBA card in a server running FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE (I know it's unsupported anymore).
The card was not flashed to IT firmware yet. It is visible at system boot, after the server BIOS screen, though I cannot enter it's webbios(?) settings with Ctrl-H (probably due to fact that server is connected to KVM switch, without mouse support).
There is one disk at the moment in external disk cage connected via SFF-8088 cable, and card recognizes it as one JBOD device.

The card is not recognized in `dmesg` output:

```
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <mass storage, RAID> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```

Does it mean that I must flash it's firmware to LSI IT version prior using it on 8.2 release?


----------



## wszczep (Mar 6, 2014)

Further searching the web reveals that probably it must be flashed to IT mode.
I have found this thread Thread 27268


----------

